# Playing Mantis building/warehouse up for sale in Mishawaka, Indiana



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well people, The Playingmantis warehouse in Mishawaka, Indiana is up for sale. I was heading home today from legal business and saw the sign in front on the property. I think they will be moving. I hope not, but RC2 may want them close to Iowa. Anyone out there know anything? Randy.


----------



## EXJL (Sep 1, 2004)

All of what is left of Playing Mantis is gone from that building on Grape. Tom Lowe and a saleman are still in there and a couple of people helping Tom liquidate some of his collection. He needs to clear out the warehouse and a lot of what was in there was his personal stash.

2 of the old Johnny Lightning staff are in Oak Brook Il. and the Slot Car biz is out of Ia.

Otherwise it is just an empty shell of shattered dreams.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

EXJL said:


> ... and the Slot Car biz is out of Ia.


Iowa, huh?

Any chance someone on staff there could be persuaded to check out the board here? Please? Pleasepleasepleasepleaseprettypleasewithsugarontop? :wave:

--rick


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Where in Iowa are they located? Are they going to do anything like the Lightning Fest in Indiana? Inquiring minds want to know! 
--Fordcowboy


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fordcowboy said:


> Where in Iowa are they located? Are they going to do anything like the Lightning Fest in Indiana? Inquiring minds want to know!
> --Fordcowboy


Probably Dyersville, the home of RCERTL......

CYA slots, another one bites the dust. 

Then again, we might see some tractors mounted on XTracs. Hmmmm.

Guess we can start doing some Tractor Pulls. 


:freak: rr


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

It wouldn't make any sense for RC to keep the Indiana facilities if they already have sufficient capacity. I don't think there's any cause for concern.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now tractor pulls...multi engined...giganimous wheels in back...skinny fronts to bounce down the track pulling a sled....cooool....

I thought I saw something like that on another site...might have been the ho monster truck site...maybe drags...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

EXJL said:


> All of what is left of Playing Mantis is gone from that building on Grape. Tom Lowe and a saleman are still in there and a couple of people helping Tom liquidate some of his collection. He needs to clear out the warehouse and a lot of what was in there was his personal stash.
> 
> 2 of the old Johnny Lightning staff are in Oak Brook Il. and the Slot Car biz is out of Ia.
> 
> Otherwise it is just an empty shell of shattered dreams.


Thank you EXJL, I wasn't suprised when I saw the for sale sign. It makes sense that it would get sold and sent west. I'm going to try and go to the 2005 Lightning Fest, It's going to be tough though. The Nextel Michigan Race is week before or after and I've already made plans to be there for that. Randy.


----------

